# r.i.p coco



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

I sadly lost my leo gecko.coco on sunday morning. She had been battling a illness. I held her on sunday she took her last breath. She died from.colon rupture. I was hoping to.breed her this year.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, how old was she?


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

2 years


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Any pics of her? As long as its not to heartbreaking for you.


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear


----------

